# lots on ebay what do you think



## amon13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Scrap Gold 45 pieces CPU CHIPS 885 Grams For gold recovery

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271126905101?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Scrap gold LOT of Ram sticks-1040 grams ,Fingrs-220 grams ,Pins-100grams

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271126878890?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Smack (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe if I lived in Bulgaria :|


----------



## amon13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Smack said:


> Maybe if I lived in Bulgaria :|


Why you need to live in Bulgaria to buy something- when there is a international shipping :idea:


----------



## nickvc (Dec 24, 2012)

amon13 said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if I lived in Bulgaria :|
> ...




Shipping adds to the initial cost and as much on eBay sells at inflated prices it's going to make them commercially unattractive to many members


----------



## amon13 (Feb 4, 2013)

LOT of 1730 grams. SCRAP COMPUTER,SERVER RAM MEMORY FOR GOLD RECOVERY
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271150587916?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 5, 2013)

The bid (plus shipping) has already exceeded my estimate of the value of the gold contained.


----------



## amon13 (Feb 7, 2013)

And another good stuff
Scrap Gold 101 pieces CPU CHIPS 1915 Grams For gold recovery

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271152276960?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Scrap Gold CPU CHIPS 1577 Grams For gold recovery

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271152277159?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## AUH-R (Feb 7, 2013)

Why have you relisted them you sold them last week?

Regards,
AuH-R


----------



## amon13 (Feb 8, 2013)

AUH-R said:


> Why have you relisted them you sold them last week?
> 
> Regards,
> AuH-R


Yes i sold them but i dont recieve the money 
That is the reason 
I realy don't understand this member's who bidding without pay for the items 
Are they kamikadze?
And why this player's wasting my time ?
When i bid for some item i pay imidiatly because i want the item and i want it fast ......


----------



## user 12009 (Feb 18, 2013)

Be sure to leave negative feedback on that loser. You have to word it correctly. Worked for me in the past. 

example: Great ebayer! Makes a bid and then never pays. A real GREAT time waster.


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm mostly a seller on eBay and can no longer leave a negative for a buyer so I left one a few months ago that said "*** NEGATIVE FEEDBACK *** I gave full refund, he still gave me my 1st negative".

He hadn't changed his address on PayPal after he moved. He sent a message to me via eBay messages asking me to ship to the new address. I didn't see the message until after I had shipped the magnets. I never got them back and didn't want to ship to an address that wasn't confirmed on PayPal so I gave him a refund. He still gave me a negative - my first.

His eBay ID is be_a_man_of_integrity. Go figure :shock:


----------

